# New member in our family



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2016)

After having 2 girls, 8 & 5yrs, my wife and I thought we done with kids.....guess not. We just welcome new member to our family 

Would like to share some photos with the world. It's a great time to have a camera around.

https://dylannguyen.smugmug.com/Events/2016-05-26-Ethan-with-Grandma/n-rbb5Nw/i-J5JW8pM

Best,
Dylan

PS. please no discussion about: DR, mirrorless vs DSLR, no Sony sensor vs Canon & Nikon etc... ;D


----------



## lion rock (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats!
More exciting than 1DxIII!? ;D  8)
-r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats, Dylan!

Our girls were 5yrs and 3yrs when we were surprised by #3. You're outnumbered now...enjoy! ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats, Dylan!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Congrats!
> More exciting than 1DxIII!? ;D  8)
> -r



Thank you lion rock


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Congrats, Dylan!
> 
> Our girls were 5yrs and 3yrs when we were surprised by #3. You're outnumbered now...enjoy! ;D



Thank you John and I agree


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 2, 2016)

Click said:


> Congrats, Dylan!!!



Thank you Click


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 3, 2016)

Congratulations!

Way better than a new camera


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats and best wishes Dylan.


----------



## pierlux (Jun 3, 2016)

Hey! This is a rumors site, you made an announcement instead. You should have anticipated it by some [DR3] rumor... 

Congratulations!!! 8)

p.s. sorry for mentioning DR despite your warning, of course it's not about dynamic range


----------



## rpt (Jun 3, 2016)

Congratulations! Well, enjoy!

The pics are lovely!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 3, 2016)

So is his Name Dylan Ryan or DR for short?


----------



## Zv (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Roo (Jun 3, 2016)

Congrats Dylan!


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 3, 2016)

All the best wishes, fun and health, for Ethan, your kids and you and your wife. 

Congratulations to the whole family.


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2016)

Congratulations Dylan and enjoy! They grow up so fast


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 3, 2016)

Beautiful Dylan. Another budding photographer in the family.


----------



## wsmith96 (Jun 3, 2016)

Congratulations Dylan!


----------



## old-pr-pix (Jun 3, 2016)

Congratulations! Great and most meaningful photos.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jun 3, 2016)

Congratulations.

A new model is so much better then a new camera


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 3, 2016)

great news! Congratulations and all the best! 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Way better than a new camera



Thanks Don


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Congrats and best wishes Dylan.



Thanks Scott 

I guess my safari dream trip will be delayed at least 3yrs ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

pierlux said:


> Hey! This is a rumors site, you made an announcement instead. You should have anticipated it by some [DR3] rumor...
> 
> Congratulations!!! 8)
> 
> p.s. sorry for mentioning DR despite your warning, of course it's not about dynamic range



Thanks ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So is his Name Dylan Ryan or DR for short?



It's Dylan Ryan ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Zv said:


> Congrats and best wishes to you and your family!



Thanks Zv


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Roo said:


> Congrats Dylan!



Thanks Roo


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

Maximilian said:


> All the best wishes, fun and health, for Ethan, your kids and you and your wife.
> 
> Congratulations to the whole family.



Thank you Maximilian


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

candyman said:


> Congratulations Dylan and enjoy! They grow up so fast



Thank you candyman 

I agree, my first two grow up so fast and we thought we done. Suddenly, we back to square one


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Beautiful Dylan. Another budding photographer in the family.



Thank you dslrdummy


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

wsmith96 said:


> Congratulations Dylan!



Thank you wsmith96


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

old-pr-pix said:


> Congratulations! Great and most meaningful photos.



Thank you old-pr-pix


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

kphoto99 said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> A new model is so much better then a new camera



Thank you kphoto99


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 3, 2016)

AvTvM said:


> great news! Congratulations and all the best! 8)



Thank you AvTvM 

3rd will keep me busy, less time on CR ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 4, 2016)

Dylan777 said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > great news! Congratulations and all the best! 8)
> ...



hehe! right choice of priorities!
on top of all the joy you also got a marvellous new model at home now, so keep showing us great images from time to time ... i do like the ones in your start post btw.


----------



## TAW (Jun 4, 2016)

Congratulations! Having kids is what got me into photography. Mine are 10 and 12 now and every year gets better and better... Congratulations again!


----------

